# hcg level 0.1 after chemical pregnancy



## daniellebrown

hi everyone so i took a dollar store pregnancy test on 3/7 :bfp: faintist line ive ever seen so i thought it was an evap then 3/8 i took a FR and again faint positive then 3/9 around 1am i woke up from back pain and went to the bathroom sure enough i was bleeding :cry: i prayed all morning for it to stop but it didnt then came clots every time i went to the bathroom to pee i would see 2 or more in my pad sorry tmi so i took a riteaid brand test and still had a faint positive and was still bleeding and took another one in the evening still faint positive the bleeding stayed from fri to sat :angel:with the clots sunday morning took a e.p.t and faint positive again had brown spotting then monday morning took another e.p.t and again faint positive went to the doc and she told me it was a chemical pregnancy wen my hcg levels came back it was 0.1 but how if i took a e.p.t that morning and it was faint positive?

sorry for rambling jus wanted to give all the info and yes all my tests were read in the correct time frame the faint line came up almost as soon as the pee went across


----------



## Kazorina

Hiya hun, I've just had a similair experience with bleeding and still testing positive although the lines were super faint on sensitve tests 2-3 days after I started bleeding and then 5-6 days after the bleeding started I finally got my first completley negative test. Tbh I needed that for closure.

I can't explain why you are still getting faint lines with a hcg of 0.1 but I do know that even with a low hcg it can take awhile for it to completley drop and the tests to stop picking it up. 

I hope you find closure from this soon, there is nothing worse than not knowing what is happening with your own body xx


----------



## daniellebrown

thanks for replying and im going to take another test 2morro morning and hopefully it should be :bfn: by then it really hurts because i have been trying for 2 years and nothing then my first pregnancy is a chemical this really sucks i think im going to wait til april to try but im not gonna prevent this month hopefully i get a solid :bfp: soon


----------



## ShellieLabTek

It is very strange that you would be able to pick up an HCG of less then 1 on a stick, especially because the amount in your urine is MUCH lower then your blood. Then again, I work in a medical laboratory and we run all preg tests on a stick before we put it on the actual instrument, and I've seen a really faint positive, nearly called it negative, and when I ran it on the instrument the patient's blood level was 3. Technically the stick shouldn't have even picked it up because it's meant to detect amounts above 25 (the same as most HPT's). But also just so you are aware, according to my laboratory (and most other labs), a _non-pregnant female_ can have an HCG level of 5 or less, though it is more common to pick it up in post-menopausal women (the patient I picked up that faint positive was post-menopausal)

Nothing hurts more then losing a baby, sending you hugs and lots of baby dust :dust: 
Hope you get a nice *dark *line soon! :bfp:


----------



## daniellebrown

thank you i read on the internet that the hcg goes to the blood first then the urine and that it leaves the blood first and the urine last so i think thats why it was still positive


----------

